# Lizzie Postpones Wedding So George Can Get Chemo



## Fuscus (Mar 23, 2012)

Bride Lizzie Griffiths Postpones Wedding So Pet Lizard George Can Get Chemotherapy


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 23, 2012)

I am certainly glad she has got her priorities right


----------

